# Natural Pool Sanitizers - Instead of Chlorine



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

We have one of those blue pools that when filling up they get bigger.

What can we put in the water to sanitize the water instead of chlorine?

Would anything like vinegar work? What do you use?


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I think hydrogen peroxide works but its expensive. I would google that as an alternative.
BTW I moved this to green living.


----------



## Junegoddess (Apr 17, 2007)

I looked into it a couple of years ago, when I was thinking about buying one of those pools. I found that higher-strength hydrogen peroxide (which is hard to get some places... the lower-strength stuff in regular stores works, too, but you'll need a lot more) is effective. I didn't end up getting a pool, so I never actually used it.. and of course forgot the details.

I do know that bromide/bromine is a common alternative to chlorine and it's just as bad.


----------



## starrmama (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe salt is a good alternative, but I've never researched it. I've heard of people with salt water pools though


----------



## loree (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starrmama* 
I believe salt is a good alternative, but I've never researched it. I've heard of people with salt water pools though









The salt is converted to chlorine







No storing of chlorine and the water is much "softer"


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

My dh works with http://www.joyblu.com. This is the site where they talk about using it in drinking water but they have other info, too. It is copper based and you can drink it. It actually kills parasites in your colon/intestines. Washington, DC uses it to purify their drinking water, etc, etc. You can write to the email on the website and find out more. It's also cheaper than chlorine, I think.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Pool Chlorine Alternatives

Splish, Splash,
I'm developing a rash,
Red eyes and green hair,
It's time for natural pool care!

Marco...Polo...Chlorine Out of Water?

Danger lurks in our nation's swimming pools... It contaminates the earth's soil and water and it evaporates into the atmosphere where it eats away at the ozone layer. The culprit is chlorine and it is found in many popular swimming pool chemicals such as calcium and sodium hypochlorite. Protect your health and that of the environment by choosing natural pool cleaning alternatives.

Salt Water: Salt water or saline pools use small portions of salt to clean water through electrolysis. To some, this may not be the greenest option due to the fact that it still utilizes chlorine albeit in a natural, bacteria-fighting, and non-threatening form.
Ionization: Ionic pools use small amounts of metals such as copper and silver to kill bacteria and stop algal growth.
Oxidation: Oxidation pools use UV light or electricity to produce ozone, which disinfects the water.
Sonic Waves: New sonic wave pools use specific patterns of sound waves to kill algae and contaminants.
Natural Pools: Natural or green pools use external or internal plants to create mini ecosystems that enrich the pool water with oxygen, support beneficial bacteria that consume debris and contaminants, and deprive algae of nutrients.
Natural Products: If you do not want to convert to a new system, one option is to use natural cleaning products such as PristineBlue and Natural Chemistry.
Check It Out
EcoSmarte's Ionization Plus Oxygen Pool & Spa Systems:
http://www.ecosmartepool.com
LG's UltraSonic Algae Control:
http://sonicalgaecontrol.com/lgsonic-pool.html
More on Natural Swimming Pools:
http://www.totalhabitat.com/P&P.html


----------

